# Sleeper Floor



## sf1541 (Feb 12, 2007)

We are building a new garage onto the front of our house and are going to convert the existing garage into a great room.  The existing floor is poured concrete, but is uneven.  How exactly is a sleeper floor system installed.  I had a renovation guy tell me that I put down polly, 2x4 on the side( shim to make level, and add plywood.  I have read something about using tar paper.  Where would this go?
Could I put dense insulation ( blue ) between the sleepers?
When I screw the sleepers to the floor I will be penetrating the polly.  Any suggestions?
Once the sleepers are down, could I install blue dense insullation over the entire floor and then put down plywood?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, lay the poly directly on the concrete. 
Drill and fasten the sleepers through the poly, 
the tightening of the fasteners will seal the plastic to concrete well enough. 
You can use foam board insulation between the sleepers and they don't have to fit extremely tight between them.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Steve, Welcome to the Fourm:
Forget the tar paper, that's what we used to use as a vapor barrier before polyethylene was widely available.
A laser level will be a tremendous help to you in installing the sleepers. If your concrete is 2" or more uneven you need to consider another method of installing the sleepers. You could use a full band around the floor, get your layout of the sleepers, chalk lines for each sleeper, take measurements every foot along the chalk line, transpose those measurements to a 2 X 4 and rip it down to the measurements. This throws out the shims but the sleepers will be in full contact giving full support for the sleepers.
Also, may I suggest the use of underlayment grade, tounge and groove oriented strand board, glued to the sleepers and the T&G. You will defeat a world of squeaks by using the glue; I recommend Contec P L 400.
Glenn


----------



## sf1541 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the information and suggestions.  I do have a laser level and the floor is only off by about an inch so it should go fairly easy.

Thanks again
STeve


----------

